# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  چطوری char* رو به int تبدیل کنیم (خیلی فوری)

## Bandeye_khoda

سلام 
آقا چطوری میشه متغیری از نوع char* رو به int تبدیل کرد؟
متشکرم   :)

----------

سلام 
با دستور  atoi متغییر *char به int تبدیل میشه و دستور itoa برعکسش رو انجام میده

----------


## Bandeye_khoda

دستت در نکنه دوست عزیز :D

----------


## sayancard

سلام دستور StrToInt  این کار رو انجام میده و دستور IntToStr عکس کار رو انجام میده

----------

